# Top 5 Stats Added to Forum Home



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 2, 2007)

Check out http://www.puritanboard.com/forums.php

Shows some nice rollup stats for the board for the last 60 days.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2007)

Groovy...

You're a real whiz at this technological stuff....


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 2, 2007)

*Top 5 Stats!*

When did we get the top five stats? Nice.
http://www.puritanboard.com/forums.php


----------



## etexas (Nov 2, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> When did we get the top five stats? Nice.
> http://www.puritanboard.com/forums.php


Nice indeed! Rich is always adding cool stuff!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 2, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> When did we get the top five stats? Nice.
> http://www.puritanboard.com/forums.php



Yesterday. 

Check out the new thread preview function too. It actually previews on top of the post without leaving the page.


----------

